# Cycling



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Been cycling lately between older and fresh cigars. LE/RE's and el cheapo's. It's odd in that... they all are pretty darn good.

I remember growing up having family friends that smoked cigars. Always the same cigar. 4-5 a day. Are we (Am I) wierd in the seeming lack of commitment to a particular cigar or is it just a testamant to the nature of our involvement here creating a spirit of continual exploration and in many cases re-exploration?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Been cycling lately between older and fresh cigars. LE/RE's and el cheapo's. It's odd in that... they all are pretty darn good.
> 
> I remember growing up having family friends that smoked cigars. Always the same cigar. 4-5 a day. Are we (Am I) wierd in the seeming lack of commitment to a particular cigar or is it just a testamant to the nature of our involvement here creating a spirit of continual exploration and in many cases re-exploration?


This has been a topic of discussion at many herfs I've been at. It used to be that most cigar smokers smoked the same cigar - much the same way cigarette smokers have their brand.

For me, part of the enjoyment of this hobby/passion/obsession is the variety of what I've smoked and yet to smoke.

Count me as weiRd, too. :tu


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

When i was a cigarette smoker, i would change it up from time to time. I would get bored if it was the same thing all day everyday. As they say, variety is the spice of life. I guess i'm weird too, but i knew that way before i started this hobby. :chk


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I realize this question is in the Habanos forum and I have limited experiences with them but I find that I cycle my cigars (CC or NC) nearly everytime I smoke. I am still a noob compared to most of the great minds here, but I always find myself reaching form something different each time I snag the five or so to take out to smoke. It seems like I will go around smokes that I know I have smoked more recently than others I haven't had for a while or have yet to try. I switch brands/country of origin/sizes/wrappers/tastes nearly every single time. :2 :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

This is a great topic. I enjoy cycling because what I dont like this year I may like the following year. I go through phases of liking particular flavors. At this moment I am on a grassy kick. Trying a variety expands your pallet and most of the time I find myself liking certain flavor qualities of particular marcas. Ok Im weird.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Ok Im weird.


Your avatar is the ultimate weirdo


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I cycle a lot because I'm still trying things, but as I figure out what really rocks for me I'll settle in to something. But then again most of my stock is stuff I buy agged, on the CC side with about 4 exceptions (BGMS, RS12s, QDO Coronoas, and Edmundo Dantes) I don't have more than 2 boxes of anything so maybe I'll be cycling more than I know. 

Especially because so far every thing I'm smoking seems to be rocking my world and aged stuff seems to be available in limited supply.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I rarely smoke the same thing two times in a row. I like to mix it up and enjoy a new taste every day. Old, new, cc or nc...Each afternoon I have some new experience to look forward to.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

I cycle all the time. There are some great deals right now on some older cigars that are smoking wonderfully. I have my favorites that I always go back to but also find new gems from time to time. Some cigars I always cherish (Partagas Lonsdales); some are always so good fresh (Siglo II tubes) and some are waiting to be discovered in the future (Punch SS #2). Whatever your fancy it in ever changing adventure.

OX


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I am always looking for the next cigar to be the best ever, I know it's unrealistic. It keeps me trying lots of new things and has helped me determine my favorite profile.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I hate to admit it, but if I can recall the last time that I had a particular stick, then I don't smoke it. Well, with the obvious exception of the Party Presidente and RASS. Oh, Triny Reyes and HdM du Prince as well. Did I mention Boli PC? Oh heck, I cycle through like a cheap date at a frat party, what can I say :hn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I think your second "option" is right on the money, Dave. We here at the cigar forums are a different breed then your everyday "El Producto" smokers. Wouldn't be too interesting to have a review of the same cigar everyday anyway. 

"Today's El Producto was a little drier than yesterday's...."

I am sure there are still tens of thousands of "regular" cigar smokers out there, they just wouldn't be inclined to be a member of a cigar forum like this in my opinion. The diverse people and opinions on this board are just as big a part of the experience for me as the cigars.


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

I cycle inherently....variety, it's the spice of life :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I am always looking to smoke something different. But I am a newbie smoker, have only been smoking for a little over a year so I have a lot of options. I guess once I smoke "everything" I may establish a pattern but I have a long way to go because I have built quite a collection of cigars I have never tried. Funny how this place helps you build a large collection of various cigars. :ss

After I smoke "everything" my rotation will probably be random because that's the kind of guy I am.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Shoot, I feel like i'm on the Tour de France.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I think cycling or rotating smokes is one of the things I enjoy most about cigars. I like grabbing a smoke that I know will deliver a certain profile, but I also enjoy revisiting an old friend. I love the contrasts between an aged an young CC. But on any given day I tend to stay with similar smokes. :ss


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> I realize this question is in the Habanos forum and I have limited experiences with them but I find that I cycle my cigars (CC or NC) nearly everytime I smoke. I am still a noob compared to most of the great minds here, but I always find myself reaching form something different each time I snag the five or so to take out to smoke. It seems like I will go around smokes that I know I have smoked more recently than others I haven't had for a while or have yet to try. I switch brands/country of origin/sizes/wrappers/tastes nearly every single time. :2 :tu


:tpd:
However I think we do this as we are still exploring the hobby and have much to try. I imagine you like me are waiting for that perfect moment. I have had some amazing sticks but I continue to search for better. Lately I am even having a hard time keeping track of what I have. :r


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

If there didn't exist such a vast range of flavors, strengths and other important factors by which we measure cigars, then I could see sticking to one brand, one vitola.

But with so much wonderful diversity waiting to be sampled and enjoyed, I would be criminally cheating myself if I only smoked even only one _country's_ cigars.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

This site triggered my cycling. When I found the wealth of knowledge, opinions and actual varieties of cigars accessible through Club Stogie, I didn't smoke the same thing twice in a row since. That sentence sucked.

Every time I buy a quantity of something to be my "go-to" smoke I get sick of it when I try to hit it all the time.

So, did this place change my habits? I think it did.

If this is not something that advertisers are aware of, they should be made aware.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I smoke one maybe two cigars a week (really, its one cigar a week if I am lucky). 

I am defintely a cycler and cycling for me has an added benefit: by the time I get back to smoke another cigar out of a any given box it has had another 8-12 months of age/rest. Pretty interesting as I get to note the progression (or lack thereof...) in my cigars.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Been cycling lately between older and fresh cigars. LE/RE's and el cheapo's. It's odd in that... they all are pretty darn good.
> 
> I remember growing up having family friends that smoked cigars. Always the same cigar. 4-5 a day. Are we (Am I) wierd in the seeming lack of commitment to a particular cigar or is it just a testamant to the nature of our involvement here creating a spirit of continual exploration and in many cases re-exploration?


I could not imagine smoking the same cigar every day. I would get soooo bored.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> I could not imagine smoking the same cigar every day. I would get soooo bored.


Maybe in a few more years it won't matter as much. Getting to the point where I can't remember what I smoked yesterday. A few more years and the party short at lunch after the party short at breakfast will be "new to me". 

I agree with many of the comments here about variety. The presumed understanding and expectation of joy of a specific cigar chosen for a particular circumstance is surpassed only by the surprize of the cigar having changed or evolved a bit from our taste memory.

(Just noticed I get pretty big wordy sometimes... )

Meaning ... it's cool when you have smoked enough different cigars enough times to have a flavor in mind when you choose to smoke it again. It's even cooler when the cigar exceeds your expectations cuz it or you have changed a bit with time.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

Da Klugs said:


> Been cycling lately between older and fresh cigars. LE/RE's and el cheapo's. It's odd in that... they all are pretty darn good.
> 
> I remember growing up having family friends that smoked cigars. Always the same cigar. 4-5 a day. Are we (Am I) wierd in the seeming lack of commitment to a particular cigar or is it just a testamant to the nature of our involvement here creating a spirit of continual exploration and in many cases re-exploration?


dave

i used to drink the same brand of beer all the time...dont drink beer any more...but i dont think i could do that now...every bottle of rum i buy is pretty much a new type.

as to cigars...welllllllll...a box of 25 that i like(or old stand by smokes if you will) lasts me about a year or a box of 50 about 2 years...a couple a month seems to be about right for me as a max for any particular cigar.

then there are the boxes i have had open and smoking from for 4 years and still have the bottom row to go through.

i know you are not asking for answers to any particular question...just figgered i would add my thoughts to your own ponderances.

see i can get wordy too if i try. 

derrek


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

pnoon said:


> For me, part of the enjoyment of this hobby/passion/obsession is the variety of what I've smoked and yet to smoke.


:tpd:

I may be a newb compared to you guys, but i find the beauty of the leaf is the exploration with the comfort and security of a go-to smoke stashed away somewhere.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned,there are too many great cigars out there to limit myself to one brand.Does a foodie eat only one thing?

I also think CS as a whole cultivates this kind of cigar lover and doubt one percent of the membership smoke only one cigar or pipe tobacco.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I agree with many of the comments here about variety. The presumed understanding and expectation of joy of a specific cigar chosen for a particular circumstance is surpassed only by the surprize of the cigar having changed or evolved a bit from our taste memory.
> 
> (Just noticed I get pretty big wordy sometimes... )


You don't have to "dumb it down" all the time, some of us have dictonary's!:ss


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

CigarGal said:


> I rarely smoke the same thing two times in a row. I like to mix it up and enjoy a new taste every day. Old, new, cc or nc...Each afternoon I have some new experience to look forward to.


I'm very much the same way. I figure I've narrowed my scope considerably but try to smoke different cigars every day. There are just too many good seegars out there not to try and get to taste as many as possible. I always come back to my core of favs but am more than willing to try something new.

The one problem I've had lately is Bobarian. He keeps making me buy cc's that I fall in love with and now I can't stop clicking 'buy now.' :hn


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Great topic, Dave! 

For me part of the fun is the "hunt". Looking through the humi and picking out what I'm going to smoke based on what I've tried and recall about a particular cigar or what I have yet to try is very satisfying. 

I can't imagine smoking the same cigar over and over again. Variety is definitely the spice of life.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I wonder if the divorce rate is any higher for chronic cigar cyclers, or is it "just cigars" that demands this level of exploration and diversity to satisfy the Lewis and Clark in us. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I wonder if the divorce rate is any higher for chronic cigar cyclers, or is it "just cigars" that demands this level of exploration and diversity to satisfy the Lewis and Clark in us. :r


I limited my "variety" to cigars, but ended up single again anyway! :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

dvickery said:


> dave
> 
> i used to drink the same brand of beer all the time...dont drink beer any more...but i dont think i could do that now...every bottle of rum i buy is pretty much a new type.
> 
> ...


derrek

You bring up some interesting thoughts. I typically buy the same beer for stocking at home but order just about anything when at a pub. Tend to dring scotch or gin and tonics at home but mostly rum and coke at a bar.

When I smoked cigarettes it was only one brand.. Dunhill, for 20 years. Kicked the Dunhill habit when I first quit. Fell back into smoking Marlboro's for another 4-5 years before exchanging the addiction for the "Happy Gum". Cigarettes had a "brand loyalty" Cigars? The exact opposite is true.

I'd like to say my cigar selection today is based upon a broad based knowldge of the relative flavors of cigars matched to my mood and circumstance. Unfortunately, it tends more towards things I can find or do find and am pleasantly surprized by the discovery that I have them at all. :r


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'm still doing so much trying and experimenting I can't see myself brand loyal just yet.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Cycling??? I'm still sampling! I have bought boxes of cigars I've liked/loved, but don't go back to them that often. They just gain some age in the humi or get gifted to others here at CS. 
If I could smoke everyday, I'm sure I would be able to go back to the ones I've enjoyed to see how they're coming along, but since I don't get to smoke that often, I'm still sampling new marcas and vitolas to see if there is something better than what I like already. :ss
I look at it like a savings account. Right now, I'm putting $$$ (cigars) away that I don't need right now (can't smoke that much). I'm letting it gain interest (age) so that when I retire (being able to smoke everyday) my gains (aged cigars) will be enough to live happily off of. Make sense?  It does to me in some weird twisted way.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

> I remember growing up having family friends that smoked cigars. Always the same cigar. 4-5 a day.


Interesting! I'm sure there are some who may still fall into the same smoke and never move away from that brand, but I'd think that was done more by gentlemen in the older crowd. I think you'd have to take into consideration the era of different groups as many lived through World Wars and the Depression. They would be much more content with what they had _or_ what little they had. The satisfaction of a good smoke was a much simpler event.

Over the years we have been pounded with variety. Everything variety. Yes, there has always been variety, though not at the extent that we've experienced through both marketing and shopping. You're almost labeled a wierdo if you don't want variety. Eat the same thing for lunch at work for a week and people start asking questions. 

Neither is wrong or right, I just have a feeling some of this has to do with the time we live in and the life experiences that come with it.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> ....I look at it like a savings account. Right now, I'm putting $$$ (cigars) away that I don't need right now (can't smoke that much). I'm letting it gain interest (age) so that when I retire (being able to smoke everyday) my gains (aged cigars) will be enough to live happily off of. Make sense?  It does to me in some weird twisted way.


:r Sounds like my "investment justification to my bride" which was:

Honey it's a hobby that has an investment aspect. I have enough cigars now that I smoke less than 5% of my inventory each year. The cigars appreciate more than 5% in value each year. So... we make money by my smoking habit. Of course she thinks all the cigars were gifts to start out with. 

You guys have my addie right? :r


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> :r Sounds like my "investment justification to my bride" which was:
> 
> Honey it's a hobby that has an investment aspect. I have enough cigars now that I smoke less than 5% of my inventory each year. The cigars appreciate more than 5% in value each year. So... we make money by my smoking habit. Of course she thinks all the cigars were gifts to start out with.
> 
> You guys have my addie right? :r


Uh huh. And that works? In my dreams!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> :r Sounds like my "investment justification to my bride" which was:
> 
> You guys have my addie right? :r


This coming from the man that tried to go behind our backs :r


Da Klugs said:


> I know many wives read here just to keep up with hubbies secret cigar life. Hi I'm Dave and I'm on your side. Rotten bastages constantly typing stuff into the computer at all hours instead of attending to your needs. Not even decent conversation just typing and typing.
> 
> It's just wrong. And now you have the opportunity to put your foot down and really make a statement they are going to understand. But only later much later, as there is an added benefit you can pick up some extra cash (yes untraceable greenbacks) for your shopping pleasure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Of course she thinks all the cigars were gifts to start out with.


:r:r That's what I say......

People are just so darn generous these days!! :tu:r


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm on holiday in the States for 2 weeks and had a box of Padron '26 #6 Maddys shipped to me from a nearby B and M. I've been smoking these every day, and as good/complex as these are, I'm dying for something different. I can't imagine smoking the same stick day in/day out.
I'm not sure why I pick a certain cigar on a certain day, I just open up the humi and pick one out.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Come to think of this after just pulling the trigger on 4 boxes of RASCC. I love my RASCC. Smoke one almost every weekday morning. Look forward to that drive to work just to smoke that RASCC.

OTOH, evenings are for variety. As are weekends. I don't so much cycle as I do pick based upon mood, activity, etc.

As for investment, those 4 boxes of RASCC are just piece of mind. Knowing I have my favorite smoke on hand at all times. Everything of mine gets smoked in fairly short order, like Derek a box may last a year.


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

Notes from an old man:

I've been smoking for 40 years and still play the field. In any case, the blends can change over time, so the box I bought five years ago will not taste or be the same as the one I bought yesterday. 

Some of the real old timers smoked one brand or vitola, but I think that has always been the exception rather than the rule. I have my favorites that I like to keep around, for years it's been the Punch Punch, but I'm always interested in what's new or might be better. 

Another thing everybody surely notices is how cigars taste different under different circumstances, even those from the same box. There are reasons, but whatever we might say about what those reasons are, it means some cigars will be better suited and more pleasing at one time than another. So it's just fun and sensible to keep those doggies movin'.

The Small Club Corona is a great choice; cost effective, tasty and consistent.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I think your second "option" is right on the money, Dave. We here at the cigar forums are a different breed then your everyday "El Producto" smokers. Wouldn't be too interesting to have a review of the same cigar everyday anyway.
> 
> "Today's El Producto was a little drier than yesterday's...."
> 
> I am sure there are still tens of thousands of "regular" cigar smokers out there, they just wouldn't be inclined to be a member of a cigar forum like this in my opinion. The diverse people and opinions on this board are just as big a part of the experience for me as the cigars.


:tpd: I think Tom has nailed it. All of the cigar smokers I knew as a kid - smoked one kind of cigar all the time. Uncle Giles smoked King Edwards, Old Man Carter smoked El Productos and always had a box on hand... usually on top of their refrigerators as I recall. CS tends to be a different breed of Cigar Smoker... smoking to enjoy the experience and various tastes - not just trying to get a nicotine fix.

I'm with you, Dave. I Look forward to a new experience with a different cigar almost daily. :tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The journey creates it's own cycles sometimes.

Smoked a Trinnie Fundidores from Sam watching the game last night. Got me thinking about the format so we smoked an 01 Cohiba Lancero at lunch to day with one of the factory workers :SM. It's an ever changing rotation based upon.. well life.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I think lack of availability was the foundation of the older smokers' brand dedication, to the exclusion of others. I certainly experienced it during the first 15-20 years that I smoked.

I happened to start smoking with a great little cigar, a La Aurora. But it's human nature to explore, and I did; except every time I did, I was disappointed since a lot of the cigars available through unsophisticated supply channels were dog rockets or nicotine bombs, or both.

Except for the occasional stop at Campa Importers for boxes of La Aurora, I got 95% of my cigars at Cuban coffeeshops around Miami when I'd stop for a pick-me-up. The choices there were among the LA's and a lot of bad bundle cigars.

The few times I went to a real cigar shop I didn't know what to try and that was hit and miss. Besides, if there were any excellent tobacconists in Miami during the 70's-90's I didn't know them.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm going to go against the trend here. When I smoke at home I've gone from cycling to a different cigar everyday to smoking through an entire box before switching to the next one. 

I've noticed that as I smoke the same stick over and over I'm able to pick up more subtle flavors in the cigar. It also makes knowing when to purchase cigars a lot easier. When I finish a box that means I get to go buy another one.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Come to think of this after just pulling the trigger on 4 boxes of RASCC. I love my RASCC. Smoke one almost every weekday morning. Look forward to that drive to work just to smoke that RASCC.
> 
> OTOH, evenings are for variety. As are weekends. I don't so much cycle as I do pick based upon mood, activity, etc.
> 
> As for investment, those 4 boxes of RASCC are just piece of mind. Knowing I have my favorite smoke on hand at all times. Everything of mine gets smoked in fairly short order, like Derek a box may last a year.


Amen brother.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Come to think of this after just pulling the trigger on 4 boxes of RASCC. I love my RASCC. Smoke one almost every weekday morning. Look forward to that drive to work just to smoke that RASCC.
> 
> OTOH, evenings are for variety. As are weekends. I don't so much cycle as I do pick based upon mood, activity, etc.
> 
> As for investment, those 4 boxes of RASCC are just piece of mind. Knowing I have my favorite smoke on hand at all times. Everything of mine gets smoked in fairly short order, like Derek a box may last a year.


Amen brother. 



Da Klugs said:


> The journey creates it's own cycles sometimes.
> 
> Smoked a Trinnie Fundidores from Sam watching the game last night. Got me thinking about the format so we smoked an 01 Cohiba Lancero at lunch to day with one of the factory workers :SM. It's an ever changing rotation based upon.. well life.


Glad I got promoted from bitch boy. 

It was a good cigar. Thanks again Dave.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> The journey creates it's own cycles sometimes.
> 
> Smoked a Trinnie Fundidores from Sam watching the game last night. Got me thinking about the format so we smoked an 01 Cohiba Lancero at lunch to day with one of the factory workers :SM. It's an ever changing rotation based upon.. well life.


On an OT, I'd be interested to hear how you compare/contrast these two, Dave. I'm a big fan of that format as well.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

You know you're into extreme cycling when you mumble to yourself like Rainman while trying to select the next cigar to smoke. I end up staring into the humidor for 10 minutes talking to myself like an idiot about what I've smoked in the last 6 months. When I finally select the stick, you'd think I just pulled Excalibur out of the stone.

This is what the hobby has made me into...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

wij said:


> You know you're into extreme cycling when you mumble to yourself like Rainman while trying to select the next cigar to smoke. I end up staring into the humidor for 10 minutes talking to myself like an idiot about what I've smoked in the last 6 months. When I finally select the stick, you'd think I just pulled Excalibur out of the stone.
> 
> This is what the hobby has made me into...


:r Funny stuff William.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I don't think I've ever smoked the same cigar twice in a row. Or even on back-to-back days. Not once. I love variety. Marcas, age, size. Sometimes I think I have too much variety (and too many cigars) but that's the stressed out, worrier in me. Three boxes of a single, discontinued cigar is the most I've ever owned of one cigar. When the hell am I going to smoke all them?!?! :r


----------

